# Extreme Overclocking with Asus Maximus VII Gene and Intel G3258



## CloudVII (Apr 6, 2015)

Hello guys,

Few days back I did some LN2 overclocking using Asus Maximus VII Gene and Intel G3258. Please have a look at the setup pictures and 2d Benchmark results.

System Used:


Asus Maximus VII Gene
Intel G3258
750Ti
Corsair Vengeance 4gbx2
Kingpin on the CPU
Dimastech Easy XL benchtable
Cooler Master V1000 
Samsung 840 Pro 256GB




*i.imgur.com/Rw11tQlh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/4zL9j2eh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/TOoYSBTh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/VrhagzXh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/sLM5CAth.jpg

*i.imgur.com/JBgRo3Qh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8esQ9tJh.jpg

*Benchmarks and Results-*

*WPRIME 32m*
10sec 124ms with Intel Pentium G3258 0.0 degrees °C under load at 5761.9MHz

*WPRIME 1024M*
5min 20sec 971ms with Intel Pentium G3258 0.0 degrees °C under load at 5761.9MHz

*i.imgur.com/hucvgyQ.png


*CINEBENCH- R11.5-*
4.89 points with Intel Pentium G3258 0.0 degrees °C under load at 5761.9MHz

*i.imgur.com/GYtXTqz.png

*CINEBENCH-R15-*
426 cb with Intel Pentium G3258 0.0 degrees °C under load at 5761.9MHz

*i.imgur.com/fexVJIA.png

*XTU-*
415 marks with Intel Pentium G3258 0.0 degrees °C under load at 5700MHz
CloudVII`s XTU score: 415 marks with a Pentium G3258

Intel Pentium CPU G3258 @ 5700.0MHz - 415 XTU marks on HWBOT


These were all the benchmarks I was able to run with this G3258 chip and max CPU clock of 5761.9MHz. Please ask away any questions related to overclocking or suggestions for what would you like to see benched next time.

*Cheers,
CloudVII*


----------



## rakesh_sharma23 (Apr 6, 2015)

Great OC Bro..


----------



## CloudVII (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks


----------

